# binge drinking



## gatalomar

Hola a todos:

No estoy segura de cómo traducir "Binge Drinking". 

Aquí les presento un ejemplo de la oración:

*Binge drinking is drinking a large amount of alcohol very quickly, for the sole purpose of getting impaired.*

Muchas gracias por su ayuda. Saluditos.


----------



## marinax

En realidad yo a BINGE lo relaciono más con un ATRACÓN de comida... No se cómo usarlo con bebida...


----------



## araceli

¿Beber hasta perder el sentido?


----------



## mhp

¿...hasta el hartazgo, hasta hartarse?


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

"Binge Drinking", "beber hasta morir", o como decimos en Perú "beber hasta las últimas consecuencias" o mas coloquialmente "tomar hasta que te meen los perros"


----------



## gatalomar

Marinax, Araceli, Mhp y Fsabroso, muchas gracias por su contribución y por sus sugerencias. Me han servido de mucha ayuda ya que no tenía ni idea de qué palabra podía utilizar. Creo que "hartarse de alcohol" es hasta ahora el término que voy a usar.

*fsbroso... Nunca había escuchado la frase de "tomar hasta que te meen los perros".. ¡Me parece muy cómica la frase! Saluditos.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola, Gatalomar,

Pues sí, es cómica, y tú sabes que a muchos que se pasan con el trago les sucede, ja, ja, ja.


----------



## johnnyneuro

"Binge drinking" es la noticia de moda en Inglaterra. Su homólogo en España es el botellón y es el fenómeno de los jóvenes que beben sin responsabilidad hasta que les moleste a los vecinos..., probablemente porque no están invitados. ;-)


----------



## Snita

El problema es que si se traduce como *botellón*, quiere decir que el 'binge drinking' siempre ocurre en la calle y en grupo, en Inglaterra siempre sale en las noticias como algo que ocurre en las fiestas, clubes, etc., o al menos casi siempre. Saludos.


----------



## danielfranco

Con referencia al comentario número dos, yo siempre había relacionado "binge" con las bebidas alcohólicas. Supongo que sólo hablo de lo que conozco, ¿verdad? 
Supongo que la manera más neutral sería decir "beber sin parar, hasta la inconsciencia".
¡Salud!


----------



## Antoleon

El "Botellón" es algo diferente, se trata de beber en la calle debido a los altos precios que cobran en los establecimientos, bares, pubs, etc. Pero el botellón no conlleva necesariamente "coger una cogorza" o "pillar una borrachera" que sí serían equivalentes al término "_binge drinking_".

_Binge drinking_ tiene relación con el uso social en Inglaterra -generalmente pero no exclusivamente, también en algunos países nórdicos- de beber hasta caerse al suelo, pero sólo los fines de semana, en concreto viernes y sábados. La gente no bebe entre semana y concentra su ingesta de alcohol esas dos noches y además en un plazo de tiempo muy breve (a las 23 horas cierran los pubs). Lo que significa que hay que beber y mucho para "colocarse", ya sea cerveza (litros) o bebidas más fuertes. El final de esto -te orinen los perros o no, je je- puede llevar a una situación peligrosa para la salud que tiene la denominación médica en latín de _delirium tremens_.

Saludos,


----------



## MarcB

Binge drinking se usa en EE. UU. al igual que en el Reino Unido.


----------



## riglos

gatalomar said:
			
		

> Hola a Todos:
> 
> No estoy segura de como traducir "Binge Drinking".
> 
> Aquí les presento un ejemplo de la oración:
> 
> *Binge drinking is drinking a large amount of alcohol very quickly, for the sole purpose of getting impaired.*
> 
> 
> Debo decir que por la definición que nos diste acá el término que usamos en Argentina que más se aproxima a esta idea es el de "fondo blanco". Cuando los jóvenes hacen "fondo blanco", toman un vaso / botella /etc. de alcohol y no paran ni respiran hasta terminarlo.
> Como consecuencia, se emborrachan con mucha más rapidez. Esta es la idea que me dio tu mensaje. Espero haber aportado algo.


----------



## AlbertR

Juerga alcohólica o simplemente borrachera..., ¿no?


----------



## Wisconsinite

Puede ser importante reconocer que BINGE DRINKING no solo tiene que ver con la cantidad de alcohol que se toma, sino también la frequencia con que se toma. 

Una persona normal puede tomar una o dos copas al día y probablemente no se considera problemático su uso de alcohol.

Un borracho extremo puede emborracharse todos los días, tomar todo el día de la mañana a la noche, o generalmente en mucha cantidad y con mucha frequencia.

Un BINGE DRINKER toma en alta cantidad cuando toma, pero no toma así todos los días. 
Generalmente solo en los fines de semana o 5-6 veces por mes, más o menos, se emborracha hasta perder sus sentidos.


----------



## galy

Hola:
             ¿Qué significa binge drinking? Gracias por la ayuda. 


             Galy


----------



## Big Lar

Es cuando uno toma *demasiado* en ocasiones, pero no con la misma frecuencia para hacer que se le llame "alcohólico".  
Normalmente el "binge drinking" se asocia con alumnos en las universidades.


----------



## ordira

Se evalúan tres patrones de ingesta de alcohol: cualquier cantidad (uno o más tragos), "borrachera" ocasional (binge drinking, 5 o más tragos en una ocasión), y consumo frecuente (7 o más tragos por semana o por "borrachera").


----------



## aocana58

*T*ambién podría quedar como 'intoxicación aguda de alcohol' en un texto médico formal.


----------



## asuuucar

Snita said:


> El problema es que si se traduce como *botellón*



En Murcia lo llaman "*botelleo*" 

Saludos


----------



## HesterPrynne

AlbertR said:


> juerga alcoholica o simplemente borrachera.. no?


De acuerdo con AlbertR, yo diria simplemente "borrachera," ya que eso es beber alcohol indiscriminadamente, de forma excesiva, como hace un "binge drinker."


----------



## Soledad Medina

Tengo una traducción donde utilizan este término: binge drinking.

Después de leer todo los hilos sobre esta misma expresión, he decidido traducirlo como "ingestión de bebidas alcohólicas de forma irresponsable", pero también se me ocurre "ingestión de bebidas alcohólicas de forma ocasional y excesiva".

Agradeceré comentarios.
SM


----------



## cirrus

Me parece que hay varios aportes que exageran el fenómeno precisamente porque no hay consenso sobre el uso del término. 

El uso típico de hoy en día en el Reino Unido o Australia implica que se trata de una borrechera ocasional por ejemplo cuando se toma más de lo debido un viernes después del curro.

En un pdf de Australia pone "National Health & Medical Research Council’s Australian Alcohol Guidelines: Health Risks and Benefits state: 
“Binge drinking is a poorly defined term, which describes consumption to intoxication occurring in a short period of time."


----------



## Idiomático

Me parece que _binge drinking_ en español es simplemente _emborracharse_.  Hace años, en Madrid, oí el término _tronarse_ usado en el mismo sentido, pero no lo he encontrado en ningún diccionario.


----------



## cirrus

It makes you realise just how rich English is in words for different types of drunkenness. Squiffy, tiddly, tight, pissed, rat arsed..


----------



## Modosita

Soledad Medina said:


> Tengo una traducción donde utilizan este término: binge drinking.
> 
> Después de leer todo los hilos sobre esta misma expresión, he decidido traducirlo como "ingestión de bebidas alcohólicas de forma irresponsable", pero también se me ocurre "ingestión de bebidas alcohólicas de forma ocasional y excesiva".
> 
> Agradeceré comentarios.
> SM


 
Buenos días Soledad Medina. ¡Usted siempre tan ocupada!

Binge drinking en España se puede traducir como "ir de botellón" pero es una expresión _muy española_ y quizás no sirva.

Yo digo que *"ingesta excesiva de alcohol de forma ocasional* " sería lo más adecuado.

La primera opción no me parece adecuada, ya que no alude a la ingesta ocasional.

También puedo sugerir: *Tomar copas ocasionalmente de manera excesiva.* *Saludos.*


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas gracias, Steve.  ¡Eres fantástico!  Te agradezco muchísimo la aclaración del concepto.  
Cuídate mucho. Cariños
Soledad


----------



## HesterPrynne

cirrus said:


> It makes you realise just how rich English is in words for different types of drunkenness. Squiffy, tiddly, tight, pissed, rat arsed..


Haha, I wonder why that would be? Haha!


----------



## asuuucar

Soledad Medina said:


> Tengo una traducción donde utilizan este término: binge drinking.
> 
> Después de leer todo los hilos sobre esta misma expresión, he decidido traducirlo como "ingestión de bebidas alcohólicas de forma irresponsable", pero también se me ocurre "ingestión de bebidas alcohólicas de forma ocasional y excesiva".
> 
> Agradeceré comentarios.
> SM



Parece que ´binge drinking´ pueda significar muchas cosas. Yo creo que el significado más común es ´continuous drunkenness´(me refiero a la definición inglesa de la frase de la wikipedia (en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binge_drinking). Yo lo traduciría como ´embriagez/borrachera continua´ o ´embriagez/borrachera de varios días´.


----------



## Wisconsinite

asuuucar said:


> Parece que ´binge drinking´ pueda significar muchas cosas. Yo creo que el significado más común es ´continuous drunkenness´(me refiero a la definición inglesa de la frase de la wikipedia (en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binge_drinking). Yo lo traduciría como ´embriagez/borrachera continua´ o ´embriagez/borrachera de varios días´.


 
Maybe the wiki article you referenced has changed, or I just didn't read it carefully enough, but I didn't find the term 'continuous drunkenness'. To me binge drinking does not mean being drunk for several days (although that would be an example of a pretty intense binge, I suppose).

In this same wiki article it says

-The British Medical Association concludes that "in common usage, binge drinking is now usually used to refer to heavy drinking over an evening or similar time span - sometimes also referred to as heavy episodic drinking. . ."
-One of the commonly used thresholds for 'binge' drinking is 5 or more drinks for men and 4 or more for women per occasion. Over some objection, this definition has gained a foothold within the social sciences literature and has influenced media reporting of drinking behavior.
-A popular 'definition' of binge drinking in the UK is the consumption of 50% or more of the recommended maximum weekly number of units of alcohol in 'one session', e.g. one night out. 

I didn't really find anything in that article supporting the idea that a drinking episode should last for several days or be 'continuous' in order to be considered a binge.

All of these definitions fit pretty well into the concept of binge drinking that I am familiar with. The only thing missing from these definitions is the frequency, i.e binge drinking usually only occurs on weekends or 5-6 times per month. Otherwise, it is just called plain old heavy drinking if you have 5 beers every single night. ; )

One more thing, according to this recent article, Wisconsin once again leads the nation in binge drinking. Not that being from the #1 binge drinking state qualifies me as an expert, but it is fair to say that I am very familiar with the term and how it differs from other types of drinking. 
http://media.www.marquettetribune.o...ion.In.Binge.Drinkingmdashagain-2987807.shtml

Binge drinking is really a very specific phenomenon: drinking to excess on weekends (or occasionally), but drinking little or not at all in between binges. A person who drinks to excess more often than that or drinks on some amount of alcohol almost every day has a different kind of drinking pattern. 

There is my two cents (again).   : )


----------



## cirrus

asuuucar said:


> Parece que ´binge drinking´ pueda significar muchas cosas. Yo creo que el significado más común es ´continuous drunkenness´(me refiero a la definición inglesa de la frase de la wikipedia



Sorry I disagree.  Regardless of whether wiki is an authoritative source, continuous is exactly what binge drinking isn't.  The same applies to people who have eating or shopping binges: it's about people who occasionally do that to excess, not people who do that all the time.


----------



## asuuucar

*T*hanks a bunch for the explication.


----------



## HesterPrynne

Hoy viene un artículo acerca de esto en El País: http://www.elpais.com/articulo/soci...lsivos/anos/elpepusoc/20071105elpepisoc_1/Tes


----------



## Idiomático

Me interesó el artículo publicado en El País, no tanto porque usa _borrachera _para traducir _binge drinking; _(_borrachera_ fue lo que sugerí hace algunos días), sino porque usa _ocasional _para modificar la borrachera. 
Creo que en español convendría decir en este caso _borracheras esporádicas_.


----------



## Juanjo Castelar

Yo también lo traduciría como "beber compulsivamente".


----------



## vencitore

*I* would appreciate it if you told me the meaning in other words of these two words. Thank you.


----------



## Tezzaluna

*C*onsumo muy elevado de alcohol en un corto período de tiempo.


----------



## Sofia Gomez

Hola:
¿Y qué sucede cuando se habla de "binge drinking" como verbo?

*Example:*
*The next highest is Finland, where 49 per cent of males and 14.1 per cent of females admit to binge drinking by this definition. *

*Translation attemp:*
El siguiente más alto es Finlandia, donde el 49 por ciento de los hombres y el 14.1 por ciento de la mujeres admiten tomar mucho alcohol en poco tiempo como tal.

Apreciaría su ayuda, ya que la última parte de esta traducción no me suena bien.


----------



## shoam

- Consumo desenfrenado de alcohol
- tomar (alcohol) sin control
- tomar desenfrenadamente


----------



## AngelBenitez

*¿*Podría ser "botellón"?


----------



## Södertjej

Yo estoy de acuerdo con los que proponen "beber de manera compulsiva/compulsivamente". Un señor de 50 años no se irá de botellón, pero puede beber de esa manera que describe binge drinking y absolutamente a solas.


----------



## Tomira

gatalomar said:


> Hola a Todos:
> 
> No estoy segura de como traducir "Binge Drinking".
> 
> Aquí les presento un ejemplo de la oración:
> 
> *Binge drinking is drinking a large amount of alcohol very quickly, for the sole purpose of getting impaired.*
> 
> Muchas Gracias Por Su Ayuda,
> 
> Saluditos..




Es dipsomanía.


----------



## iribela

He encontrado que _binge drinking _se conoce en español como "consumo episódico excesivo de alcohol".

Mi consulta: En un folleto para padres de adolescentes, el término "consumo episódico excesivo de alcohol" se presenta solamente a modo informativo una vez, al principio. ¿Qué les parece que quedaría mejor para "binge drinking/binge-drink" en un tono informal?
Por ejemplo en:
-one out of six binge-drink
-don't know that their child binge-drinks
-binge-drinking can result in alcohol poisoning...

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## albertovidal

En Argentina se la llama "borrachera exprés" a la absorción/ingesta rápida de grandes cantidades de alcohol.


----------



## macame

Hola:
Yo usaría alcohólico/alcoholismo de fin de semana.


> Se pueden englobar dentro del apelativo "alcohólico" tanto a aquellos que abusan ocasionalmente y sin control del alcohol como los que dependen físicamente de él.


----------



## k-in-sc

NIAAA defines binge drinking as a pattern of drinking that brings blood alcohol concentration (BAC) levels to 0.08 g/dL. This typically occurs after 4 drinks for women and 5 drinks for men—in about 2 hours

The Substance Abuse and Mental Health Services Administration (SAMHSA), which conducts the annual National Survey on Drug Use and Health (NSDUH), defines binge drinking as drinking 5 or more alcoholic drinks on the same occasion on at least 1 day in the past 30 days.
Not a very high bar (so to speak) ...


----------

